# Hey all.... new to the grounds



## Woogie_man (Nov 18, 2006)

Hey everyone... being as this will be my first post i figure i would say hi and explain some stuff..

Well i live here in fargo, and do lots of stuff out doors ( paintball, airsoft, varmint hunting, things of that nature ).

I currently don't have any of my big guns.. which are back at home in mandan.. So i have gotten back into air rifles. I currently have a Beeman ST100T, it is a 1000+ fps break barrel air rifle in .177. And i have been looking to take it out and try and hunt with it..

The only thing is..is that i have never shot anything other than the strays and what not outta my parents garden while i lived back at home. So i was wondering if there were people here in fargo that go out and hunt things with there air rifles.....


----------

